# New Member--made The Switch To Outback



## pepmike1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Fellow Outbackers,

After a year with another camper, we made the switch to Outback and really enjoy it so far. We grew tired of breaking down the table just to sleep, and the kids aren't getting smaller. So we purchased a 25 RSS and love it. The summer is young in Alaska and we plan on exploring every oppurtunity possible. Great site you have all put together and we look forward to seeing more great mods and hearing even more camping stories. See you round the campfire!

Mike


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow Alaskan. There are quite a few of us onboard now.

Maybe we'll pass each other some time.

Lance


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Pep
















to Outbackers! 

So glad to hear that you love your 25rss!
Enjoy, post often and most of all.....Happy Camping,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You and the kids are gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Pep,

Congrats on your new Outback. I know you guys will have a great experience.

Welcome to our world.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and good choice! Not only on a good brand but in becoming a member of a great group of people! Welcome aboard!

Eric


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!









Congratulations on a great choice of campers. We too think the 25rss is great!


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Pep said:


> Fellow Outbackers,
> 
> After a year with another camper, we made the switch to Outback and really enjoy it so far.


Welcome Mike! Enjoy your new TT!

Elizabeth


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME FROM ANOTHER LEFT COASTER! (Just a bit south of you in Oregon!)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's about time Mike. We were getting tired of waiting for you !









Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com









Chime in oftern

Thor


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Congrats! Weare newbies also and just brought our 25rss home today...
Best of luck.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome Pep!!









Another Alaskan Outbacker! Hopefully we'll run into you sometime. Alaska Rally??


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome Pep !!

We are also 30-days new to our 23RS and are very happy (except for the tires, another story, another thread) and are excited to get camping!!

Someday we plan to make it up to the Great Northwest State in our OB!!


----------

